

Ask HN: How can a community website make money to sustain itself? - trapped123

I am thinking of creating a community website to undertake community improvement intiatives. I am curious to find out what options are available in order to make sure that the site is able to sustain itself. The possible options I am thinking of are -<p><pre><code>    Asking for donation
    Google Ads
    Referral links to Amazon etc.
</code></pre>
Are there any other means of making some small revenues for these types of websites.
======
rcavezza
local business ads - extremely well targeted and higher cpm than Google ads.
Also maybe you can get government funding of some kind.

~~~
trapped123
Thanks for your reply. Is there some ad network specially targetting local
ads?

~~~
rcavezza
most do but you don't get a premium - i would call 10-20 businesses in your
town.

